# Flat Protection - Tire Liners



## Rambo (Nov 14, 2009)

Did anybody ever try those plastic tire liners you insert inside your tire, and do they work at preventing flats from thorns and glass... etc.?

Here is a youtube video of a guy making his own tire liners from a Federal Express envelope which I think are made from Dupont TYVEK used in sealing houses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX1nlyrBwPg


----------



## Talisman (Nov 23, 2009)

I have used the plastic liners and the results are mixed.  Tubes with Slime have worked better for me than the plastic liners, but I still use them.  I ride in an area filled with bull briars so puncture flats are common.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

Interesting idea.  No need for them around these parts as far as I can tell though.  The only flats I've ever got were from pinch flats.


----------

